# Belt squeaks, loudly!



## alywil (May 13, 2011)

Hi, I am having problems with a belt squeaking when I start the car as well as when the car shifts. It is a 2000 Nissan Altima. I really do love this car but the squeak is annoying me! What could this be? I've had all the belts changed and I've taken the car in to be looked at and nobody as far as I know has addressed the problem. I don't mind doing the work myself if I know what I am doing. So any suggestions would be welcomed. :givebeer:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

First of all, it's best to stick with genuine Nissan belts, or at least Bando brand, which are an OEM supplier for Nissan belts. Many aftermarket belts are sized a little bigger than the original equipment. Next, make sure it's the belt that's squeeking! Spray a little soapy water on the belts while running and see if the squeel goes away. If it doesn't, you likely have a bearing issue, not a belt issue. It may be that the alternator or idler pulley is bad, or even the bearing in the AC clutch. Careful use of a mechanic's stethoscope can help isolate the source of the noise. If it definately is not a bearing and the noise is coming from the belts, make sure they are properly tensioned, the pulleys are not "glazed" and the pullys are in alignment.


----------

